# Multiuse 2nd floor HT room - need some suggestions



## brianmott8 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just moved into a new house (well, the house is not new, just new to us). We brought with us our HT equipment. I have a 2nd floor bonus room (over the garage) that will be used for a few purposes, including our HT. I am hoping to get some thoughts and advice as I start to install everything.

The room is L- shaped. I do not have the exact deminsons, but it is a very good size. It has two exterior walls, one has two windows on it. A third wall is shared with a bedroom. Right now it is painted in a matte finish light blue color (we are going to change that). The room is used as our computer room as well as the kids play room. The room has two ceiling fans installed.

We have a Sharp HD projector and an Onkyo 7.1 system (I am sorry I do have the model numbers right at hand). I have an "arm" style ceiling mount that I used in the previous house. Our DVD is not very fancy, just one of the upscaling types. I have a Wii that will be connected and a laptop that will be used to play online content. I also have a wall mounted screen for the projector.

All of this was installed in my basement with a drop ceiling in my previous house (so I could run all of the wires through the ceiling very easily). I did not worry much about "optimzing" the picture or sound there. I was going to get to it, but then we moved.


So, in this house, we are tied to this particular room. We want to paint and to possibly run the wires through the walls for the speakers and projector (we do have an open attic space about the room).

I am looking for some help and suggestions on how to begin. I have a few specific questions right now. But, if anyone has other thoughts, please give them to me.


1. What colors should we look at for the room? We have to have washable walls, which generally means we need glossy paint.

2. Do the ceiling fans pose an issue with the ceiling mounted projector? I am quite concerned about them.

3. In general, is it better to use an interior wall or would installing the screen on one of the outside walls be a problem?

4. If we do go with the "in wall" wiring, we are looking at those wall plates for 7.1 systems with HDMI cables as well as additional ones for the componenet, etc. Is this a good idea?


I think this is it for now. I need all of the help I can get. If you have any additional suggestions or need more info, please ask. I really appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

brianmott8 said:


> 1. What colors should we look at for the room? We have to have washable walls, which generally means we need glossy paint.


My wife painted our front hallway with a new type of paint that has teflon in it. It's not glossy and cleans easily. My kids are known to color on the walls and to never have clean hands. If it's a multi purpose room you won't want really dark paint. Red or burgundy might be acceptable but not navy blue or black. Note that red paint needs grey primer under it (otherwise you'll be doing 3 coats).



brianmott8 said:


> 2. Do the ceiling fans pose an issue with the ceiling mounted projector? I am quite concerned about them.


They might aid in air circulation actually. The ceiling is typically the warmest spot in the room. The fans will change that. You might have to clean the filter more often.



brianmott8 said:


> 3. In general, is it better to use an interior wall or would installing the screen on one of the outside walls be a problem?


Doesn't really matter screen-wise. I would just have it so that light from outside doesn't shine directly on it.



brianmott8 said:


> 4. If we do go with the "in wall" wiring, we are looking at those wall plates for 7.1 systems with HDMI cables as well as additional ones for the componenet, etc. Is this a good idea?


Wall plates are much nicer, safer and convenient than running wires bare though the wall and into your components.

Where are your components/electronics going to be? At the front of the room under the screen or in a closet or wall rack?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Comments in Red.



brianmott8 said:


> 1. What colors should we look at for the room? We have to have washable walls, which generally means we need glossy paint.
> 
> They make washable paints that are not glossy. I'd use eggshell in a dark color.
> 
> ...


----------

